# 64gb or 128gb / 5820k or 5930k



## rap_ferr (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello guys,

I'm about to upgrade my slave (currently an i7 4771 / 32gb of ram) and I'm searching for some advice:

- First of all: should I buy an asus x99-pro or an msi X99S SLI PLUS?

I rather go with asus, as my current pc is asus and I've never had a problem. But the problem is that this motherboard goes "only" to 64gb of ram. On the other hand I have the opportunity to buy an MSI board, much cheaper that goes to 128gb.

In my workflow, I think I like to have everything loaded and I'm also thinking about the future. How much time until 64gb will be considered small?

I compose mainly trailer music.

- Second: should I buy an i7 5820k or a 5930k?

I rather go with the 5820k because it's much cheaper.

Will I feel much difference between 3,3ghz and 3,5ghz?

Is there any other difference in these processors for music composition?


Regards,


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 10, 2016)

Re: Asus vs Msi - I wanted to get an asus for mine (64GB and 5820k) but the shop didn't have it in stock and suggested that I go with an msi that have essentially the same specs. In 2 weeks the msi mobo died twice. After that, it took close to a month to get the 64GB working. A friend of mine who has the same msi mobo also had the same issue with getting 64GB to work. I'm not sure if the issue is msi specific but I'm not buying msi boards anytime soon.


----------



## rap_ferr (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the answer!

I do think that asus is a more reliable brand! Histories like this, just put me more and more to the safe side.

I just wished that asus supported 128gb of ram.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Mar 10, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Re: Asus vs Msi - I wanted to get an asus for mine (64GB and 5820k) but the shop didn't have it in stock and suggested that I go with an msi that have essentially the same specs. In 2 weeks the msi mobo died twice. After that, it took close to a month to get the 64GB working. A friend of mine who has the same msi mobo also had the same issue with getting 64GB to work. I'm not sure if the issue is msi specific but I'm not buying msi boards anytime soon.



Hi, which MSI board exactly? I have Big Bang X-power II and so far did not have issues (2 years)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 11, 2016)

@rap_ferr "Will I feel much difference between 3,3ghz and 3,5ghz?"

It is not very smart to compare these processors in terms of GHz, because these are K editions, meaning you would be making a huge mistake if you only used them at stock frequencies. Even with a budget cooler like Hyper 212 EVO, overclocking the 5820k to a stable ~4 GHz shouldn't be much of an issue. For the record, I'm running a 5820k at 4,4 Ghz on an AsRock X99 Extreme4 mainboard with a Noctua NH-U14S with no stability issues whatsover, idling at around 33°C and reaching some 70°C during stress testing. Here you go, there's your "free" 1 Ghz. With any proper high-end cooler, chances are you would get the same or even better results if you took the time to tamper with OC, or just won the silicon lottery, and buying a mediocre or even cheap-ass cooler for a 400 USD CPu just doesn't make sense anyway, so you're pretty much bound to get a similar performance boost.

Remember, these CPUs were made to be overclocked, so not doing means that you've wasted some of their potential = your money. Also, I'm pretty sure you wouldn't notice any considerable difference with those extra 200 MHz you asked about.

Simply put, the main reason why you might want a 5930k over a 5820k is if you need more than 28 PCIe lanes at your disposal, which, unless you are a graphic designer or something along these lines, you probably don't.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Mar 11, 2016)

Revenant said:


> @rap_ferr "Will I feel much difference between 3,3ghz and 3,5ghz?"
> 
> It is not very smart to compare these processors in terms of GHz, because these are K editions, meaning you would be making a huge mistake if you only used them at stock frequencies. Even with a budget cooler like Hyper 212 EVO, overclocking the 5820k to a stable ~4 GHz shouldn't be much of an issue. For the record, I'm running a 5820k at 4,4 Ghz on an AsRock X99 Extreme4 mainboard with a Noctua NH-U14S with no stability issues whatsover, idling at around 33°C and reaching some 70°C during stress testing. Here you go, there's your "free" 1 Ghz. With any proper high-end cooler, chances are you would get the same or even better results if you took the time to tamper with OC, or just won the silicon lottery, and buying a mediocre or even cheap-ass cooler for a 400 USD CPu just doesn't make sense anyway, so you're pretty much bound to get a similar performance boost.
> 
> ...



This.
(I'm using a MSI X99 A SLI, works like a charm.)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 11, 2016)

PeterKorcek said:


> Hi, which MSI board exactly? I have Big Bang X-power II and so far did not have issues (2 years)



Originally it was the X99A Krait which died and got replaced and then was replaced again but with a X99A Gaming 7. It does seem to me like there was some incompetence from the builder at the shop because others on here seemed to not have any issues building their own PC's with virtually identical specs and this was a guy who builds and fixes computers for a living so perhaps my view of MSI has been mistakenly tainted.


----------



## Vin (Mar 11, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> - First of all: should I buy an asus x99-pro or an msi X99S SLI PLUS?
> 
> I rather go with asus, as my current pc is asus and I've never had a problem. But the problem is that this motherboard goes "only" to 64gb of ram. On the other hand I have the opportunity to buy an MSI board, much cheaper that goes to 128gb.



I'd get ASrock X99 Extreme4 or Extreme6 instead of both of those. Their X99 boards are just fantastic.

If you use Kontakt, with SSDs and preload buffers you'll be more than fine with 64 GB. If you use PLAY, than you're probably safer with 128. However, you can always start with 64 and upgrade later.



rap_ferr said:


> - Second: should I buy an i7 5820k or a 5930k?
> 
> I rather go with the 5820k because it's much cheaper.
> 
> ...



The only difference (except the price) is that 5930k has 40 and 5820k has 28 PCIe lanes. Not worth at all in my opinion.

The difference in frequency speed doesn't matter since you can overclock easily - I run my 5820k at 4.4 without any problems with Noctua NH-D14 and ASrock X99 Extreme6.


----------



## rap_ferr (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 11, 2016)

So the ASUS boards wont accept 128 gb ram? Also, the next generation of processors (I7 6950, 6900, 6850 6800) will be out in the next few months, maybe worth waiting for....


----------



## Jason_D (Mar 11, 2016)

DDR4 boards do double the RAM now than the previous DDR3. So consumer boards can do 64GB of RAM, just something to consider.

I switched my main workstation to Z170 from X99. Performance feels the same or better. No clicks or pops with a full orchestra at 512. I didn't run Latency Mon, just an observation.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 12, 2016)

A 5820k can OC well too. Mine is up to 4.6 without any issues on 128gb of ram and ASROCK extreme4


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 13, 2016)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if this PC could be a kind of decent slave.
> 
> 2x Quad Core @3.00Ghz and also 32GB of DDR2 RAM. And I mean... 283€ (!!!)
> 
> ...


Did you noticed its Sata 2...


----------



## JohnG (Mar 13, 2016)

@Maxime Many years ago bought inexpensive pre-built PCs but I found that they failed over time. 

They offered great "headline" specs (lots of RAM, fast processor) but, to give the buyer a low price, incorporated some bad / inexpensive components. Bad motherboard, bad power supply, bad enclosure with not enough heat dissipation, no extra cooling for CPU, and so on.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 13, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm about to upgrade my slave (currently an i7 4771 / 32gb of ram) and I'm searching for some advice:
> 
> ...




i have 5820k and 128gb ram. asrock extreme 4 mobo. 
make sure the mobo accepts 128gb. the 5820k actually works with 128gb even though the spec only mentions 64gb. 
SLI i think its for video. 
you can overclock the 5820k up to 4.x.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 14, 2016)

It's all relative I'd say. Either mainboard should work. As for dying mainboards , it happens to all of the manufacturers from time to time. I have a MSI board which is over 6 years old and still works great. My current mainboard is also a MSI x99s SLI Plus with a i7 5820K and 64 gig ram. Works great here.
The Asrock boards are great too. A friend of mine built 2 workstations with the asrock x99 extreme6, both with the 5820K and 64 gig ram. So...


----------



## Aeonata (Mar 14, 2016)

AsRock Extreme 4 with Intel Xeon 1630v3 + ECC Ram + SSDs for Samples here. Not a single crash, great performance. Can only recommend it.


----------



## TehComposerer (Mar 14, 2016)

I just built a new computer with 128 GB of RAM based on an MSI X99A Gaming 7 and I regret nothing. FWIW, I've been building computers for years with MSI mobos and have never had a problem.

128 GB is definitely worth IMO, if your template doesn't use all of it then you can increase your Kontakt preload buffer size.

I went 5820k mainly for price reasons.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 14, 2016)

TehComposerer said:


> I just built a new computer with 128 GB of RAM based on an MSI X99A Gaming 7 and I regret nothing. FWIW, I've been building computers for years with MSI mobos and have never had a problem.
> 
> 128 GB is definitely worth IMO, if your template doesn't use all of it then you can increase your Kontakt preload buffer size.
> 
> I went 5820k mainly for price reasons.



Are you on Windows 10? Just wondering because I have a really similar computer and have been trying to resolve issues for several months now and I can't find which program is at fault so I'm thinking it might be Windows 10.


----------



## TehComposerer (Mar 14, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Are you on Windows 10? Just wondering because I have a really similar computer and have been trying to resolve issues for several months now and I can't find which program is at fault so I'm thinking it might be Windows 10.



Yes, Win 10. What's the problem?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Mar 14, 2016)

TehComposerer said:


> Yes, Win 10. What's the problem?



Well I the more VEP instances I have connected (even if they're empty and all running on the same computer), the more spikes I get (like every minute with 8 instances connected). I can see drops in the processor and network graphs for Cubase and VEP in the resource monitor which correspond to the spikes but that's the only sign of anything I can see. So I've had to condense most of my template into 1 instance but now with the number of audio outputs set for each instance Cubase has become laggy and I usually get spikes when it sends the chase messages. I've tried everything aside from installing a different version of Windows and the people at Steinberg also have no idea since I've exhausted all possibilities.


----------



## TehComposerer (Mar 15, 2016)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Well I the more VEP instances I have connected (even if they're empty and all running on the same computer), the more spikes I get (like every minute with 8 instances connected). I can see drops in the processor and network graphs for Cubase and VEP in the resource monitor which correspond to the spikes but that's the only sign of anything I can see. So I've had to condense most of my template into 1 instance but now with the number of audio outputs set for each instance Cubase has become laggy and I usually get spikes when it sends the chase messages. I've tried everything aside from installing a different version of Windows and the people at Steinberg also have no idea since I've exhausted all possibilities.



It's difficult for me to say because I haven't had that exact problem. The only issue I had to solve with getting Cubase and VEP to play nice had to do with ASIO Guard. Cubase would hang temporarily whenever I selected a MIDI track going to VEP, which turned out to be a common problem that I solved by turning off ASIO Guard for the VEP plugin.

I hope that helps, but if not you might have better luck by asking VSL for help rather than Steinberg, since they seem more proactive.


----------

